# ضرب الزوجه ( موضوع للمناقشه )



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اولا : اسمحولي اقدم رساله لكل زوج بيمد يده علي زوجته*
​* احب اقولك انك بكدا تكون
 شخص ضعيف جدا
 فاقد لمعني الرجوله
 ضربك لزوجتك بيسقطك من نظرها
 وبيكون صعب بعد كدا انها تحترمك
 لانك فقدت احترامك لنفسك اولا
 الضرب عمره ما كان حل للمشاكل بينكم
 بالعكس دا بيزود الفجوه اكتر واكتر
 ياريت تحاول تمسك اعصابك شويه
 حتي لو هي اللي غلطانه
 فالضرب هايكون سلاح ضدك
  لو حبيت تثبت حقك
*

*نأخد بقي رأي الاعضاء 
في مشكله ضرب الزوج لزوجه
علي كل صغيره وكبيره*



في انتظار تفاعلكم وتعليقاتكم​


----------



## اليعازر (8 أغسطس 2012)

مش عايزه رأي يا نيفينا.


العنف ضد المرأة من قبل الزوج أمر غير اخلاقي وغير انساني..وكل من يمارسه

هو فاقد لإنسانيته ولا يمتلك ادنى حد من الصفات الآدميه.

.


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

عندك حق استاذي
اقل ما يقال عنه انه لم يعد انسان

بس للاسف المشكله قائمه 

نفسي حد يقولي نعمل ايه في الراجل اللي فاكر انه
بضربه لزوجته بيثبت رجولته وبياخد حقه


----------



## ياسمينه (8 أغسطس 2012)

*شوقي يا عزيزتي نبفينا أي رد فعل يلزمه إستفزاز قوي بعض النساء لاتعرف متى تتوقف فتبدأ المشكلة تافهة وتتحول الى أزمة  ولا شك أن بعض الرجال سريعي الغضب والعنف بطبعهم يتصرفون ببدائية وهذا أمر مرفوض طبعا.*


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

ضرب ايه يا نيفين
هو لسة فيه حد بيتكلم فى الموضوع ده
اللى بيضرب مراته تحت اى سبب واكرر اى سبب او علة ده شخص مختل ومحتاج علاج

تعرف منين انك فى عالم تالت , لما تلاقى اختلاف اراء فى الموضوع ده ! شوية وهتلاقى اللى يدخل يقولك و "اضربوهن" !!


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

ياسمينه قال:


> *شوقي يا عزيزتي نبفينا أي رد فعل يلزمه إستفزاز قوي بعض النساء لاتعرف متى تتوقف فتبدأ المشكلة تافهة وتتحول الى أزمة  ولا شك أن بعض الرجال سريعي الغضب والعنف بطبعهم يتصرفون ببدائية وهذا أمر مرفوض طبعا.*



مع حضرتك حق طبعا

يوجد بعض النساء اسلوبهم مستفز جدا لدرجه الجنون

ولكن كما اوضحتي امر الضرب مرفوض
مهما كان اسلوب المرأة

علي الراجل في تلك الحالات 
ان يتصف بالحكمه والعقل وليس الهمجيه 

اشكرك جدا لمشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## اليعازر (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عندك حق استاذي
> اقل ما يقال عنه انه لم يعد انسان
> 
> بس للاسف المشكله قائمه
> ...



انا حقول رأيي..النظره البدائية بتقول ان القوي (جسدياً) يسود على الآخرين..ولا شك أن هذا الأمر مقبول جداً في مجتمعات القرده والسباع والحيوانات الأخرى..

أمّا أن يطبق هذا الأمر على العلاقه بين المرأة والرجل فيمكننا القول لذاك "الانسان"
..انت بفعلتك هذه تشابه الحيوانات المتوحشه ..بل ان الحيوانات المتوحشه افضل منك،ذلك انها تتصرف بغريزتها..أمّا انت فقد تخليت عن نعمة العقل والتمييز، واطلقت العنان لغريزتك ..فبئس الاختيار.

.


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ضرب ايه يا نيفين
> هو لسة فيه حد بيتكلم فى الموضوع ده
> اللى بيضرب مراته تحت اى سبب واكرر اى سبب او علة ده شخص مختل ومحتاج علاج
> 
> تعرف منين انك فى عالم تالت , لما تلاقى اختلاف اراء فى الموضوع ده ! شوية وهتلاقى اللى يدخل يقولك و "اضربوهن" !!



للاسف يا كريتيك لسه فيه رجاله بتستخدم الضرب
بدل الحوار العاقل لحل المشاكل

فعلا دا اقل وصف بانه مختل عقلياً


هههههههههه هما راضيين بكدا بيطبقوا شرعيتهم بقي :smile01


بشكرك علي المشاركه
دائما ارائك صائبه 

منورني


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> انا حقول رأيي..النظره البدائية بتقول ان القوي (جسدياً) يسود على الآخرين..ولا شك أن هذا الأمر مقبول جداً في مجتمعات القرده والسباع والحيوانات الأخرى..
> 
> أمّا أن يطبق هذا الأمر على العلاقه بين المرأة والرجل فيمكننا القول لذاك "الانسان"
> ..انت بفعلتك هذه تشابه الحيوانات المتوحشه ..بل ان الحيوانات المتوحشه افضل منك،ذلك انها تتصرف بغريزتها..أمّا انت فقد تخليت عن نعمة العقل والتمييز، واطلقت العنان لغريزتك ..فبئس الاختيار.
> ...



بالفعل استاذي

ذاك الانسان يصبح كالحيوان لانه يفقد عقله
في تلك اللحظه

كل الشكر لردك علي سؤالي


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

اكييد حاجة غلط * غلط​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب ....*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

الضرب 
لاي مخلوق خلقه ربنا اهانه 
ومع كده موجود في مجتمعنا وكتيرررررررررررر 
مش قليل 
ومش هيقل بسهوله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أغسطس 2012)

الضرب يكون للحيونات فقط وحتى بعض الدول تحرم ضرب الحيونات المراة انسانة مثل الرجل لها كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اكييد حاجة غلط * غلط​



اكيد يا سامح

ميرسي للمشاركه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ....*




هههههههههههههههه 
شطور بتسمع الكلام 

بس هو ايه اللي طيب يا بودي
انا عاوزه رايك في المشكله دي :act31:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الضرب
> لاي مخلوق خلقه ربنا اهانه
> ومع كده موجود في مجتمعنا وكتيرررررررررررر
> مش قليل
> ومش هيقل بسهوله




تمام مارتينا

هي افه صعب التخلص منها بسهوله
فالرجل يتصور بعقله المريض
بان الضرب والقسوة علي المرأة
يثبت رجولته


ميرسي للمشاركه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الضرب يكون للحيونات فقط وحتى بعض الدول تحرم ضرب الحيونات المراة انسانة مثل الرجل لها كل الاحترام والتقدير



حقا هو نوع من انواع الاجرام في الدول المحترمه

ولكن للاسف الفكر السائد في المجتماعات العربيه والشرقيه
ان المرأة درجه ثانيه 
والرجل سيدها ومن حقه فعل ما يراه صواب
من تأديب لها من ضرب وقسوة واهانه لكرامتها

كل الشكر علي المشاركه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> شطور بتسمع الكلام
> 
> بس هو ايه اللي طيب يا بودي
> انا عاوزه رايك في المشكله دي :act31:


*أصل فيه ستات بيبقى مزاجها أصلاً تنضرب ...!!!!*
*دة بجد ومش بهزار ...فدى بقى تدخلوها تحت بند من البنود اللى أتقالت عن الراجل والا أية بالظبط ؟؟؟*
*لو الراجل ما سفخهاش قلم رن على صداغها مش بتعبتره راجل*
*تقدرى تسألى فيها من ورايا وأنتى تعرفى  *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصل فيه ستات بيبقى مزاجها أصلاً تنضرب ...!!!!*
> *دة بجد ومش بهزار ...فدى بقى تدخلوها تحت بند من البنود اللى أتقالت عن الراجل والا أية بالظبط ؟؟؟*
> *لو الراجل ما سفخهاش قلم رن على صداغها مش بتعبتره راجل*
> *تقدرى تسألى فيها من ورايا وأنتى تعرفى *


 *دول الى هما الشواز يا عبود-- مثل الراجل الى ميعرفش يبقا راجل غير لما يجبر الست تضربه و  تسفخهو  20 قلم  يرن-- ابقا اسئل من ورانا بردو و انت تعرف-- *
* احن هنا نتكلم على العادى مش الشواذ :smile02*


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

> أصل فيه ستات بيبقى مزاجها أصلاً تنضرب ...!!!!


ده مرض اسمه "المازوخية" او "الماسوشية" : استعذاب الألم !
مرض يا عوبد , مرض , يعنى حالة شاذة منقسش عليها


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصل فيه ستات بيبقى مزاجها أصلاً تنضرب ...!!!!*
> *دة بجد ومش بهزار ...فدى بقى تدخلوها تحت بند من البنود اللى أتقالت عن الراجل والا أية بالظبط ؟؟؟*
> *لو الراجل ما سفخهاش قلم رن على صداغها مش بتعبتره راجل*
> *تقدرى تسألى فيها من ورايا وأنتى تعرفى  *



اسئل ايه بس يا بودي 
النوعيه دي تربيتهم الهمجيه اللي وصلتهم لكدا
وطبعا دي حالات نادره وشاذه غير متداوله


الراجل الحقيقي اللي بيقدر يتحكم في تصرفاته 
ويحتوي الموقف وياخده لصالحه

علي الاقل قدام اهلها واهله
يبقي ليه عين يتكلم
مش يبيقي زي رجل الكرسي اللي قاعد عليه
لانه عينه هتبقي مسكوره قدامهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده مرض اسمه "*المازوخية*" او "*الماسوشية*" : استعذاب الألم !
> مرض يا عوبد , مرض ,* يعنى حالة شاذة منقسش عليها*


 *مش باقيس على حاجة أنا* 
*واللى باتكلم فيه **غير اللى أنت بتتكلم فيه دة خالص ...*
*بتبقى ثقافة شعبية مش أمراض ...*
*بتستفز الرجولة اللى فيه عشان تنضرب ..مزاجها كدة :vava:*
*من غير أمراض ولا حاجة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اسئل ايه بس يا بودي
> النوعيه دي تربيتهم الهمجيه اللي وصلتهم لكدا
> وطبعا دي حالات نادره وشاذه غير متداوله


*ماهو انا عشان كدة فى الآول خااالص قلت لك*
*( طيب ) ...:smile02*


> الراجل الحقيقي اللي بيقدر يتحكم في تصرفاته
> ويحتوي الموقف وياخده لصالحه
> 
> علي الاقل قدام اهلها واهله
> ...


*عين مين اللى مكسورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*طيب اية رأيك بقى ان الأبهات بيعايروه انه ماضربهاش بالقلم على وشها لما غلطت فيه .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

*على فكرة كلام عبود صح للأسف

فيه كتير من المجتمعات بيحصل فيها كدة

للأسف

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو انا عشان كدة فى الآول خااالص قلت لك*
> *( طيب ) ...:smile02
> 
> وهو الموضوع يحلي بدون مناقشه برده
> ...



ايه السبب اللي يخلي اب يفكر كدا بقي ؟؟؟

انت قولتها ان ثقافتهم كدا

مين دخل الثقافه والفكر دا طيب وصلهم ازاي ؟

ومين قالهم المثل دا
وبناءا عليه لحد الان بيتم التعامل بيه

اضرب البنت واكسرها ضلع يطلعلها غيره 24 


شايفه مبدأ غبي جدا من ناس جاهله
تربيتهم خليتهم يشوفوا الضرب شئ مفيد
ويتخلوا انه نوع من انواع التربيه والاحترام

رغم اني العكس اللي بيحصل


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على فكرة كلام عبود صح للأسف
> 
> فيه كتير من المجتمعات بيحصل فيها كدة
> 
> ...



انا عارفه انه صح
بس ياتري ايه اسبابه ؟

دا اللي عاوزين نوصله في الموضوع


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اسمحلى استاذة نفين احب اقولك برضو*
*الستات ميعجبهاش العجب*
*يعنى لو جوز الست*
*غلبانومحبش الضرب*
*سعتها الست بتستغل مشاعرو*
*علشان كدا بيضربها *
*غير كدا يعنى يرضيك انة الزوجة تستغل مشاعر جوزها *
*تحت اى ظروف ولما يجى يضربها تقولى دا مش رجولة منو *
*فى بعض الاحيان يحق للرجل تاديب زوجة ولاليس الضرب*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا عارفه انه صح
> بس ياتري ايه اسبابه ؟
> 
> دا اللي عاوزين نوصله في الموضوع


*
أسباب كتييييييييييييييييير 

منها المعتقدات 

منها التربية 

منها المجتمع الذكورى

كتيير كتيير

بس أنا بيغظنى إن فيه ستات بعد ما تضرب و تنزلها دمعتين 

تفك بكلمتين ...........حاجة تجن*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اسمحلى استاذة نفين احب اقولك برضو*
> *الستات ميعجبهاش العجب*
> *يعنى لو جوز الست*
> *غلبانومحبش الضرب*
> ...




معلش مش فهمت نقطه 

زوجه تستغل مشاعر زوجها ؟
وايه علاقتها بالضرب دي

والتأديب له انواع كثيره غير الضرب 
هناك فرق شاسع بينهم

منتظره توضحيك لنقطه الاستغلال دي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس أنا بيغظنى إن فيه ستات بعد ما تضرب و تنزلها دمعتين *
> 
> *تفك بكلمتين ...........حاجة تجن*


*مش دمعتين وبس ....لالالا*
*وحياتك بتروح تصالحه كمان مصالحة صوح من بتاعة قطونيل*
*ومن غير جالاكسى اللى بيخلى البنات تفوت حاجات كتير* :smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أسباب كتييييييييييييييييير
> 
> منها المعتقدات
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
دول بيقي صابها الجنان بدري بدري
او زي ما بيقولوا كدا نحسوا وخدوا علي كدا
او ماشين بمبدأ
ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطه
والست مش ليها غير بيت جوزها وعيالها
واهي تستحمل احسن ما يقولوا عليها مطلقه
ولو مسيحيه 
هايقولوا العيب فيها مش قدرت تشيل مسئوليه

يعني في النهايه
هي اللي هتطلع غلطانه وخسرانه في كل الحالات

ربنا يسامح اللي كان السبب
في دخول الافكارالغبيه دي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *ايه السبب اللي يخلي اب يفكر كدا بقي ؟؟؟*


*لأنه هو كمان مش عايز وجع دماغ وبيبقى عارف طبيعة بنته اللى رباها بالأضافة الى*
*ثقافته هو وامها *
*



مين دخل الثقافه والفكر دا طيب وصلهم ازاي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 مين دخل أية ؟؟*
*دى ثقافة مجتمعية عريقة + دين + تعليم + تربية + عادات وتقاليد + أستعداد نفسى ومجتمعى *
*



ومين قالهم المثل دا
وبناءا عليه لحد الان بيتم التعامل بيه
اضرب البنت واكسرها ضلع يطلعلها غيره 24 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأ مسمعتش 24 ضلع دى ...هما عشرة بس:smile02*


> شايفه مبدأ غبي جدا من ناس جاهله
> تربيتهم خليتهم يشوفوا الضرب شئ مفيد
> ويتخلوا انه نوع من انواع التربيه والاحترام



*هو ممكن يكون مبدأ غبى عندك أنتى ...لكنه مبدأ صح عند غيرك ...اللى شرحته أعلاه يوضح لك *


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> معلش مش فهمت نقطه
> 
> زوجه تستغل مشاعر زوجها ؟
> وايه علاقتها بالضرب دي
> ...


*هو  لو على التوضيح سعتها فتحلك مواال
كبير جداومش هنخلص منو 
وناخد على سيب المثال راى الاخت ايرينى
بس أنا بيغظنى إن فيه ستات بعد ما تضرب و تنزلها دمعتين 
 
 تفك بكلمتين ...........حاجة تجن
دا فعلان بى يحصل
بنسبة استغلل المشاعر
اوعى تقعينى انو البنات 
مبيفكروش فى الجنس
شى طبيعى اكتر من الشباب
بمعنى تفضل تاخد حظرها من اى تصرف من الرجالة
ولانها فاهمها الرجالة بطريقة غلط ناحية الجنس
يعنى مثلا   واحد باس حبيبتو بوسة
سعتها البنت هتفكرو انو ناوعلى الجنس
ودا بيضق معظم الرجالة بحسب دارستى عن مشاعر المراة تيجها الرجالة 
................ طبعا المشكلة دى من اهم المشاكل واكبرها
ولو بتتابعى الانبا بؤلا على قناة سى تى فى هتعرف لية المشاكل
بسببها اية 
يعنى هقولك من الاخر واحد متجوز مراتو 
ويجى يقولها كلام حلو تفتكرو بيفكر فى الجنس 
ودابيخلق مشاكل كتير بينهم
ودا من ضمن التصرفات اللى بتكرهنى فى المراة
على سيبل المثال برضو
انا قولتلك شعر مثلا 
وجيت بعديها قولتلك تحبى اقولك تانى شعر
سعتها رد فعلك
لالا بلاش كفاية كدا ..؟؟؟؟
الخ طبعا فاكرنى بفكر فى الجنس وهقولك كلام وحش دا تفكير
المراة
ودا اللى مش بيخلنى اتجوز بالعكس دا انا فرحان انى اعيش على كدااااااااا
وفى الاول والاخررررررر
على حسب  التربية والعيشة
اللى  عايشها كل من الطرفين
ومن ناحية التاديب يعنى يزعلقها
كدا اهو بمعنى اصح فى اباء
كاهن فى اساقفة فى بطريك موجود يبعتلو المشكلة
كدا يعنى هو التاديب
اوسف على الاطالة*​


----------



## girgis2 (8 أغسطس 2012)

*ضربهن فقط مش كفاية

بل يجب ضربهن وعضهن

ثم شدهن من شعرهن ولصقهن على قفاههن حتى يتورم

*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *ضربهن فقط مش كفاية
> 
> بل يجب ضربهن وعضهن
> 
> ...



الباشا مع مين ؟؟؟؟؟
انت مش خايف علي روحك خالص


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الباشا مع مين ؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> الباشا مش مع حد
> الباشا مع نفسه
> ...


*
لا مش خايف :a63:

بتسألي ليه ؟! :spor22:
*​


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> دول بيقي صابها الجنان بدري بدري
> او زي ما بيقولوا كدا نحسوا وخدوا علي كدا
> او ماشين بمبدأ
> ...




ولية مش تقولى انها طيبة اوى للدرجة انها مش بتعرف تاخد حقها منة 
او ممكن تكون مش بتحب تدخل اى طرف ثالت ف خناقتهم عشان الموضوع يتلم 
واهى ف الاخر علقة هتفوت ومحدش هيعرف
بس اكيد الاكيد ان جواها حاجات كتير هتتغير بسبب غباء الغبى جوزها:vava:

والانيل بقة من العلقة والضرب 
 ان  فكرة ف ستات كمان مش ببتصالح ولا جوزها بيعبرها بكلمة  ولا اعتذار بعدها
 وتلاقيها بترجع تكمل حياتها من تانى عشان برضة الحوار مش يكبر والعيال مش يتاثرو


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لا مش خايف :a63:
> 
> بتسألي ليه ؟! :spor22:
> *​


بص من الاخر 
في هنا بتاع 20 بنت في الموضوع 
غير المشرفات غير اللي هيحب يجامل من البنات 
وصحبه الموضوع مشرفه قموره وكتيييييييييييير 
بيحبوها يعني من الاخر 
:gun::nunu0000::budo:
خاف علي  نفسك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*فيه واحدة كان جوزها مريض نفسى بيحب اوى يضربها قدام مامته .. و الست ياعينى تسكت و هو سايق فيها و كل شوية يطول لسانه و ايده عشان يعمل راجل .. لحد ما الست دى كانت مخنوقة و قعدت تحكى لواحد ابن حلال ( انا عارفاه كويس :smile01 ) قالها طب و انتى سكتاله ليه ؟ هو انتى صغيرة ولا ضعيفة ؟ لو مد ايده تانى اضربيه و هو يتربى :smile02 
الست مكدبتش خبر فى اول مرة بعد الحوار دة حماتها جت و جوزها لسة هيتنطط عليها و بيطول لسانه قامت ردت عليه جه يمد ايده مسكته ضربته .. مامته جاية بتحوش عنه ضربت مامته معاه :budo: ... من يومها هو و مامته فى منتهى الادب و الاخلاق مع الست

سيبك انتى انا مبسوطة من الراجل ابن الحلال صاحب النصيحة الغالية دى هههههههههههههههههههه :smile01*


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بص من الاخر
> في هنا بتاع 20 بنت في الموضوع
> 
> *20 مين دول ؟!!
> ...


*

لا مش خايف :bud:

وورونا هتعملوا آيه ؟! :act19:

*​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*من الاخر ...*
*الراجل اللى يقبل ان مراته تضربه ... يبقى يرفع ايده عليها ... 

الموضوع دة بينرفزنى بدون اسباب ... فهكتفى بالجمله اللى فوق دى 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيه واحدة كان جوزها مريض نفسى بيحب اوى يضربها قدام مامته** .. و الست ياعينى تسكت و هو سايق فيها و كل شوية يطول لسانه و ايده عشان يعمل راجل .. لحد ما الست دى كانت مخنوقة و قعدت تحكى لواحد ابن حلال ( انا عارفاه كويس :smile01 ) قالها طب و انتى سكتاله ليه ؟ هو انتى صغيرة ولا ضعيفة ؟ لو مد ايده تانى اضربيه و هو يتربى :smile02
> الست مكدبتش خبر فى اول مرة بعد الحوار دة حماتها جت و جوزها لسة هيتنطط عليها و بيطول لسانه قامت ردت عليه جه يمد ايده مسكته ضربته .. مامته جاية بتحوش عنه ضربت مامته معاه :budo: ... من يومها هو و مامته فى منتهى الادب و الاخلاق مع الست
> 
> سيبك انتى انا مبسوطة من الراجل ابن الحلال صاحب النصيحة الغالية دى هههههههههههههههههههه :smile01*



*هههههههه

مشكلتكم انكم بتجيبوا نمازج مريضة نفسياااا أو بتثبت رجولتها بالضرب ودي كلها استثناءات زي الزوجات اللي بتحب الضرب مهي استثناء برضة زي ما بتقولوا

لكن تعالوا كدة نفكر عشان نعرف نشوف حلول بدل الكلام وخلاص ونسأل :

لماذا يتهور الراجل ويضرب مراته (ومراته دي انسانة هو بيحبها والا مكانش اتجوزها يعني) ؟

مش جايز يكون ده افلاس منه لايجاد حلول للموقف واللي غالباااا هو بيكون صاحب حق فيه ولكن مراته دي ممكن تكون أذكى منه أو بتعرف تكسب المواقف لصالحها دائماااا سواء كانت على حق أو حتى على باطل

وفي الحالة دي الزوج يتعامل ازاي وهو اللي اختارها تكون زوجة ليه من البداية ؟

طبعاااا أنا مش ببرر الموقف عشان محدش ياخد كلامي غلط وكل قاعدة ليها شواذ ولكن لا ننسى ان المرأة بطبيعتها بتعرف تتكلم أكتر وبتعرف تكسب المواقف لصالحها بشكل أفضل

*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههه
> 
> مشكلتكم انكم بتجيبوا نمازج مريضة نفسياااا أو بتثبت رجولتها بالضرب ودي كلها استثناءات زي الزوجات اللي بتحب الضرب مهي استثناء برضة زي ما بتقولوا
> 
> ...


جبت المفيد من الاخر ي برنس وهو دا الكلام 
واحل تقييم ليك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههه
> 
> مشكلتكم انكم بتجيبوا نمازج مريضة نفسياااا أو بتثبت رجولتها بالضرب ودي كلها استثناءات زي الزوجات اللي بتحب الضرب مهي استثناء برضة زي ما بتقولوا
> 
> ...



*الموقف كان للفكاهة ليس إلا ( بالرغم انه حدث بالفعل )
لو هنتكلم جد بقا .. كل الرجالة بتتجوز عن حب ؟ طب لو بتحب حد هتأذيه ؟ و متقوليش تهور .. اصل لو تهور بتهور و انت بتقول انها بتعرف تتكلم كويس يبقى هتشتمه و تلعنه و تسبه و تمسح بكرامته الارض ماهو غلط بغلط .. مفيش راجل يقبل الاهانة دى و لو واحدة عملتها هيقول متربتش مش هيقول قلة حيلة و افلاس فى حلول للموقف .. لكن اما الراجل يضرب تبقى رجولة بس اتنرفز يا عينى .. اصل الراجل دمه حامى !! مينفعش 
و لو كان عنده حق زى ما بتقول يبقى مش هيحتاج يضرب ولا غيره عشان يثبت حقه .. يكفيه فى قرار نفسه انه على حق .. و صاحب الحق مبيغلبش 

و مش ذنبنا انكم مبتعرفوش تتكلمو هناخدكم نعلمكم الكلام كمان ولا ايه :smile01 ماهو دة اللى ناقص .. حاجة غُلب *


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الموقف كان للفكاهة ليس إلا ( بالرغم انه حدث بالفعل )
> لو هنتكلم جد بقا .. كل الرجالة بتتجوز عن حب ؟ طب لو بتحب حد هتأذيه ؟ و متقوليش تهور .. اصل لو تهور بتهور و انت بتقول انها بتعرف تتكلم كويس يبقى هتشتمه و تلعنه و تسبه و تمسح بكرامته الارض ماهو غلط بغلط .. مفيش راجل يقبل الاهانة دى و لو واحدة عملتها هيقول متربتش مش هيقول قلة حيلة و افلاس فى حلول للموقف .. لكن اما الراجل يضرب تبقى رجولة بس اتنرفز يا عينى .. اصل الراجل دمه حامى !! مينفعش
> و لو كان عنده حق زى ما بتقول يبقى مش هيحتاج يضرب ولا غيره عشان يثبت حقه .. يكفيه فى قرار نفسه انه على حق .. و صاحب الحق مبيغلبش
> 
> و مش ذنبنا انكم مبتعرفوش تتكلمو هناخدكم نعلمكم الكلام كمان ولا ايه :smile01 ماهو دة اللى ناقص .. حاجة غُلب *


يا ادى النيلة جينا نكحلها  جيتى انتى تعميها


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الموقف كان للفكاهة ليس إلا ( بالرغم انه حدث بالفعل )
> لو هنتكلم جد بقا .. كل الرجالة بتتجوز عن حب ؟ طب لو بتحب حد هتأذيه ؟ و متقوليش تهور .. اصل لو تهور بتهور و انت بتقول انها بتعرف تتكلم كويس يبقى هتشتمه و تلعنه و تسبه و تمسح بكرامته الارض ماهو غلط بغلط .. مفيش راجل يقبل الاهانة دى و لو واحدة عملتها هيقول متربتش مش هيقول قلة حيلة و افلاس فى حلول للموقف .. لكن اما الراجل يضرب تبقى رجولة بس اتنرفز يا عينى .. اصل الراجل دمه حامى !! مينفعش
> و لو كان عنده حق زى ما بتقول يبقى مش هيحتاج يضرب ولا غيره عشان يثبت حقه .. يكفيه فى قرار نفسه انه على حق .. و صاحب الحق مبيغلبش
> **
> ...



*ههههه
اللي أقصده بالكلام هنا ان في ستات رجالتها لا بتاخد حق ولا باطل معاها

*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههه
> اللي أقصده بالكلام هنا ان في ستات رجالتها لا بتاخد حق ولا باطل معاها
> 
> *​


  بالظبط كدا يا كبير 
عندك حق حقيقى نسوان مفترية
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> لا بيغلب وأنا نفسي شوفت كدة زي برضة مشوفت ستات مظلومة ومش واخدة حقها
> 
> ...



*طيب الستات المظلومة اللى شوفتها ضربو رجالتهم ؟ مظنش 
مفيش مبرر للعنف فى التعامل و لو كل واحد غلب ازاى ياخد حقه فقرر انه يضرب اللى قدامه هتلاقينا كلنا ماشيين نلطش فى بعض .. 
لا الدنيا فل ولا كلنا واخدين حقنا بس مش عشان هى خربانة اقوم مكمل عليها ! احنا فى دنيا البشر مش فى غابة و التعامل بالقوة الحوارية و المنطق مش بالقوة البدنية 
مرة تاخد حقك و مرة تسيبه بمزاجك و مرة متعرفش تاخده و مرة تتظلم و مرة تظلم حد سهوًا و مرة تظلم عن قصد و اهى بتعدى هى الحياة كدة 

مشكلة الراجل بقا .. حد قاله يتجوز واحدة لمضة ؟؟ مالهوش فى اللماضة يشوف واحدة هادية زيه :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

يآ نيفين إحنآ فى *مجتمع شرقى *
عقيدة آلأغلبية فيهـ بتبيح ضرب آلزوجة كنوع من آلتأديب
يبقى فيهـ حد يلآقى أوبشن لطيف زى دآ ومآينفسش بيهـ عن عقدهـ :t23: ..!

ومتسئلنيش ليهـ بنشوف رجل مسيحى بيضرب زوجتهـ
*علشآن إحنآ كمجتمع شرقى بردو بنمشى ورآ طآبور آلقطيع بمنتهى آلإنتظآم *
متهيألى دآ آلطآبور آلوحيد عندنآ إللى بنتزآحم عليهـ من غير مشآكل :smile01 ..


*.،*
 
​


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب الستات المظلومة اللى شوفتها ضربو رجالتهم ؟ مظنش
> 
> **بلاش تحكمي بشكل عام لأن حتى لو كان الراجل أقوى بدنياااا لكن دا ميمنعش برضة ان لكل فعل ليه رد فعل ومش شرط يكون بالضرب
> 
> ...


*

ههههههههه
على الرغم اني كاره أقول كدة لكن ده فعلاااا بلاحظه ان مهارة الاختيار الصحيح ممكن تكون فيها مشكلة عند الشباب أو ان البنات نفسهم بيكونوا حريصين انهم يظهروا بصورة ليست على طبيعتهم وبالتالي بيبقى صعب شوية التعرف على شخصياتهم

*​


----------



## Critic (9 أغسطس 2012)

> واللى باتكلم فيه غير اللى أنت بتتكلم فيه دة خالص ...
> بتبقى ثقافة شعبية مش أمراض ...
> بتستفز الرجولة اللى فيه عشان تنضرب ..مزاجها كدة


حبيب قلبى , اختلفت الثقافات والجذور واحدة
الضرب اهانة , وحب الإهانة هو استنقاص واستحقار للنفس , اى نوع من انوع حب الاهانة هو "ماسوشية" , خلل نفسى محتاج يتعالج مش ثقافة سوية !
والعكس بالنسبة للراجل اللى عايز يفرد عضلاته وييتلذذ بالسطو والعنف "سادية" مرض برضو وان اختلفت اعراضه !!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لاحظي اني من الأول قولت ان مش ببرر الضرب
> 
> ولكني سألت سؤال احنا بعدنا عنه وهو كيفيه التعامل
> ...



*كيفية التعامل بقا .. الحوار .. مبيعرفش يتحاور يتعلم .. لو اتخنق منها اوى يسيبها و يمشى .. فيه مليون حل غير انه يرفع ايده عليها 

طب و هتحاسبونا احنا على غشامة الشباب ؟؟ هو مش عارف يعرف مين البنت اللى قدامه و مش عارف يختار فيجى يضربها عشان هو من الاول مفهمهاش ؟؟ ناس عجيبة :budo:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

ارائكم كلها صحيحه وناتجه من واقع الحياه

ولكن بما ان الحياه بتستمر
ويبقي الموضوع دون حلول

حد عنده رأي مش هاقول ( حل ) للمشكله دي
ازاي المرأة تتعامل مع جوزها طويل اليد واللسان ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ارائكم كلها صحيحه وناتجه من واقع الحياه
> 
> ولكن بما ان الحياه بتستمر
> ويبقي الموضوع دون حلول
> ...


*
لو الست قوية البنية ....و أقوى منه 

تضربه  ما يهمهاش ... و يا فين يوجعك:017165~155:

لكن لو ضعيفة البنية ......تصوت و تلم الجيران ...ديه أول مرة :01964E~163:

تانى مرة بأة تجيب له الصيع بتوع العائلة 

و يتصرفوا هم بأة :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

و يا دار ما دخلك شر

أنا بتكلم جد مش بهزر *


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2012)

الحل كالاتى :
اولا : البنت فى فترة الخطوبة تدرس شخصية الراجل كويس جدا , لأن اعراض الشخصية الهمجية او اللى بيفقد اعصابة مش صعب تنكشف , تشوفه فى وقت عصبيته رد فعله عامل ازاى , تسأله فى وقت ما عن موقفه من القضية دى وتشوف رأيه

ثانيا : بالنسبة للزوجة بقا , لو تعرضت للضرب , هيبقى رد فعلها حماية نفسها منه, تنفصل عنه وتروح بيت اهلها او بيت اى صديقة , لحد ما يندم عن فعلته ويقدر يعيد جو الثقة ما بينهم وتكون متأكدة من تعهداته انه مش هيضربها تانى
لو معندهاش مكان او الظروف مش سامحة انها تروح حتة وما بيدها حيلة : تمتعن عن العلاقة الحميمة معاه , والعلاقة العاطفية (يعنى متدهوش وش) كنتيجة طبيعية لأفعاله , لحد ما يحس على دمه , لو مش هيحس على دمه (وده الغالب فى حالات المرض دى), وهيكون لا مجال انه تلجأ لمصدر خارجى , لازم تتصرف وتنفصل مكانيا عنه !

الزوجة بقا اللى بتفضل موجودة عادى ومن اول اعتذار منه تقوله سامحتك ومفيش مشاكل , او تقدم تنازلات تحت اى ظرف , بتهيأ نفسها انه تبقى مهانة منه مدى الحياة , الموضوع ده لو محصلش فيه موقف قوى وفاصل يبقى مش هيتحل , ومترجعش تلوم نفسها بقا

لو طلع ان ده طبع فيه اونه كرر الجريمة دى كتير , يبقى لا بديل عن الانفصال مكانيا وعاطفيا عنه لمدى الحياة (وبتحصل على فكرة) , وساعتها تركز بقا على انشطة او على عيالها وتوجه طاقتها وحبها ليهم وتنفصل عنه كليا بالتدريج , ويخبط دماغه فى اقرب حيط , وكلامى ده مش من تأليفى , ده كلام دكتور نفسى كبير فى المجالات دى
لو عايزة تسمعيه انا عملت حلقات الزواج والقضايا دى فى الموضوع ده :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212067


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

الحقيقه انا ندي حل
لما جوزك يضربك قلم اضربيه اتنين 
وهكذا 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> الحل كالاتى :
> اولا : البنت فى فترة الخطوبة تدرس شخصية الراجل كويس جدا , لأن اعراض الشخصية الهمجية او اللى بيفقد اعصابة مش صعب تنكشف , تشوفه فى وقت عصبيته رد فعله عامل ازاى , تسأله فى وقت ما عن موقفه من القضية دى وتشوف رأيه
> 
> ثانيا : بالنسبة للزوجة بقا , لو تعرضت للضرب , هيبقى رد فعلها حماية نفسها منه, تنفصل عنه وتروح بيت اهلها او بيت اى صديقة , لحد ما يندم عن فعلته ويقدر يعيد جو الثقة ما بينهم وتكون متأكدة من تعهداته انه مش هيضربها تانى
> ...



أولا أنا متفقة معاك جدا 

لكن

الجزء أولا يخص الوقاية مش العلاج 

بالنسبة لثانيا 

كلام جميل كلام معقول ما أقدرش اقول حاجة عنه

ما عدا الجزء الاخير

أنا مقتنعة إن الانفصال مدى الحياة أو الطلاق أو أى طريقة ما تبعد هذين الزوجين عن بعضهما 

أحيانا بيبقى أفضل الحلول

لكن

أحيانا بيبقى أكثر الحلول إستحالة بسبب الظروف المعيشية مثلا

يعنى أحيانا بتبقى الزوجة مش لاقية المكان المناسب اللى ترجع له 

و لو قولنا مثلا مثلا مثلا

إنها رجعت لبيت أهلها 

ممكن .......يكون أهلها معاهمش فلوس يصرفوا عليها هى و عيالها
أو 
ممكن .....أخوها يكون متزوج فى الشقة و طبعا ح تلاقى زوجة أخوها ........بوزها شبرين قدام

أو

أو 

أو

و المصيبة إن ممكن توصل العند بين الزوجين الى العند فى الأولاد

يعنى ممكن ينقل الاولاد من مدرستهم الى مدرسة بعيدة عن بيت أمهم ...............غلاسة

.................

أنا من رأيى اللى يضرب ينضرب

و البادىء أظلم


----------



## ponponayah (10 أغسطس 2012)

اعتقد ان الانسان اللي يعمل كدا بيكون انسان همجى فاقد معني الانسانية واحترم الفس ليه او لزوجته وبيكون ضعيف جداا لانه بيفكر ان بالضرب هو قوى ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

متابع  الموضوع بتركيزشديد  والموضوع جد حيوي ومهم ....
ويمس جانب  حساس فى ملف الامور المسكوت عنها  فى  واقع      شرقنا الاوسط الكبير  .
....
طبعا  قيام احد الزوجين بإستعمال  *الإيذاء البدنى *هذا برهان عملي ممهور بتوقيع شخصي يفضح الضعف الحاد الشديد     وإلإسفاف و    ..::* الافلاس  المعنوى والفكرى والوجدانى  والعجز المطبق فى التعامل الطبيعى  والتفاهم السوى*  ...  مع شريك حياته...
 فى واحد أو أكثر من مجالات الحياة الزوجية القائمة على الشركة والتجانس العقلي والوجدانى والنفسانى بين الشريكين  
 كما يتطلب* التدخل الحاسم من الكنيسة *بكل تشكيلاتها على كافة المستويات للتعامل مع هذا الوضع الخطير الذى يكشف عن هذه المصيبة وينذر بمزيد من التدهور والعواقب الوخيمة ....
مناقشتنا لهذا الموضوع وتناولنا له بالتحليل* لاتبرئ الطرف المعتدى عليه يدوياً براءة مطلقة* بل تعلن انه هو الاخر شريك بدرجة أو بأخرى فى المسئؤليه وعليه مراجعة  تصرفاته وألفاظه لعل فيها منبع الداء. ...
تحياتى لكل المشاركين في هذا التوبيك


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أغسطس 2012)

اكيد مفيش حد بيضرب لاجل الضرب الا اذا كان مريض نفسي 
و ساعتها مفيش حل غير الانفصال 
لكن لو انسان عادي ( بالرغم ان ضرب الستات دة مش حاجة طبيعية ) فممكن تدور اية اللى بينرفزة و تبطل تعملة
وتحاول تقرب منة اكتر و تشوف لو عندة مشكلة مضايقاة هي سبب العنف دة
و ممكن كمان تدخل ناس كبار او اب كاهن 

لكن لو هو مستمر يبقي دة مرض نفسي و مفيش حل غير الانفصال ...


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*كريتك كلامك كله صح ... وعجبنى الجزء الخاص بالدراسه فى فترة الخطوبه ... وهى ممكن تتعمد انه تثيره او تعصبه فى مواقف عشان تدرس رد فعله ... دة مش عيب ... كله يجوز فى فتره الخطوبه طالما دخلنا تحت مسمى الدراسه :fun_lol:... وعجبنى الجزء الاخير ... انما فى جزء مش متفقه معاك فيه .... اللى هو دة *
​


Critic قال:


> ثانيا : بالنسبة للزوجة بقا , لو تعرضت للضرب , هيبقى رد فعلها حماية نفسها منه, تنفصل عنه وتروح بيت اهلها او بيت اى صديقة , لحد ما يندم عن فعلته ويقدر يعيد جو الثقة ما بينهم وتكون متأكدة من تعهداته انه مش هيضربها تانى


*عادةً الفكره دى مش بتبقى صائبه ... مبدأ انها تسيب البيت وتمشى اهو الا توسيع حجم المشكله ... بالأضافه الى انه ممكن يبقى رزل وعند على عند زى ما سابت البيت ترجعله ... وميرحش يرجعها ... اياً كان الشخص اللى هى عنده كبيرها اسبوع ولازم تمشى ... فمش فكره سديده ... وخصوصاً ان دة بيتها مش بيته ... دراسات كتير بتتكلم عن المشاكل الزوجيه حذرت من الحلين اللى انت ذكرتهم كان اول تحذير مبدأ ترك البيت او حتى ترك غرفة النوم والمبيت فى غرفة الاطفال .... *
​


> لو معندهاش مكان او الظروف مش سامحة انها تروح حتة وما بيدها حيلة : تمتعن عن العلاقة الحميمة معاه , والعلاقة العاطفية (يعنى متدهوش وش) كنتيجة طبيعية لأفعاله , لحد ما يحس على دمه , لو مش هيحس على دمه (وده الغالب فى حالات المرض دى), وهيكون لا مجال انه تلجأ لمصدر خارجى , لازم تتصرف وتنفصل مكانيا عنه !


*بردو مش فكره سديده ... لان فيها جرح ... الخبراء النفسيين دايماً بيقولوا ان خطأ جداً ان الزوجه تمتنع او تمنع زوجها او ترفض العلاقه دة المفروض ان هى اللى تسعى لانها تديهاله بدافع الحب ... والامر هيكون مزمن لو تحولت لأداه ضعف عند الرجل تستخدمها المرآه لعقابه ... والادهى انه ممكن بردو يبقى رزل زى اللى فوق ... ويبحث عن دة بره ... ونبقى فاقمنا المشكله ... ودة التحذير التانى اللى قالوه خبراء فى ابحاث كيفية حلول المشاكل الزوجيه ... *

*انما عجبتنى فكرة الوش الخشب ... وتعمل مقموصه ... وكدة دة حلو وفى السليم *

*وفى النهايه دايماً الوقايه خير من العلاج... فى خطوبتى بخطط لاننى اظبطله كل فتره كدة موقف اخلي الضغط يطلع من نفوخه :bomb:عشان ادرس رد فعل واعرف ايه اخر مدى عصبيته .... عشان لا افاجئ بعد الجواز هههههههههههه *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كريتك كلامك كله صح ... وعجبنى الجزء الخاص بالدراسه فى فترة الخطوبه ... وهى ممكن تتعمد انه تثيره او تعصبه فى مواقف عشان تدرس رد فعله ... دة مش عيب ... كله يجوز فى فتره الخطوبه طالما دخلنا تحت مسمى الدراسه :fun_lol:... *​​


* يعنى تديله بالمفك فى عينه مثلاً عشان تدرسه ؟؟*
*يعنى أية تتعمد تثيره وألا تعصبه دى ؟؟ *
*دة معناها انها لما تتجوزه هتطلع عينه ...بالقصد !!!*
*مش محتاجة انها تتعمد تعمل كدة ..فيه مواقف كتيرة قوى وطبيعية ممكن تحصل ويبان المستخبى ..*
*من غير ما تتعمد أنها تطلع عينه يعنى عشان تجربه*
*هو موتور عربية بيتلين ؟؟؟*
*



الخبراء النفسيين دايماً بيقولوا ان خطأ جداً ان الزوجه تمتنع او تمنع زوجها او ترفض العلاقه دة المفروض ان هى اللى تسعى لانها تديهاله بدافع الحب ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فيه ناس برضه بتقول كدة *
*بس مش خبراء نفسيين ...دول عملوها فى (  تشريع )  *​


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2012)

انجيل وايرينى
انا مش متجوز , ومقدرش افتى فيها , كما انى مش بنت ولا قادر احط نفسى مكانها
بس انا مقتنع جدا بفكرة الانفصال المكانى , لأنى عاينت بنفسى حالات ان الزوج شبه الحيوانات فى ضرب زوجته , ليل نهار بيلطش فيها وتحت اى ظرف , ففكرة البقاء معاه كأنها بتمضى عقد مع المهانة والذل 
الكلام سهل , لكن لما واحدة فيكو تكون هى اللى بتتلطش ليل نهار ساعتها مش هتتكلمى بالشكل ده ولا حد فيكو هيجيب سيرة حب ولا جرح ولا يحزنون


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2012)

> الخبراء النفسيين دايماً بيقولوا ان خطأ جداً ان الزوجه تمتنع او تمنع زوجها او ترفض العلاقه


مين الخبراء دول ؟؟
من فضلك ادينى اسمائهم و "ديانتهم" 

اذا كان الكتاب المقدس بيقول "لا يسلب احدهما الآخر" , يعنى لو هى مخنوقه منه وملهاش نفس مينفعش اصلا يكون عن "اضطرار" !! ده اسمه استعباد للذات !!


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

كتير بشكركم علي ارائكم وحلولكم
لكن مع اتكرار الضرب 
وتخلف الزوج علي تنفيذ وعوده
نحو زوجته بعدم ضربها 

اعتقد ان الاحل الامثل هو الانفصال
حتي لو بدون طلاق


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> مين الخبراء دول ؟؟
> من فضلك ادينى اسمائهم و "ديانتهم"
> 
> اذا كان الكتاب المقدس بيقول "لا يسلب احدهما الآخر" , يعنى لو هى مخنوقه منه وملهاش نفس مينفعش اصلا يكون عن "اضطرار" !! ده اسمه استعباد للذات !!


*لا طبعاً مش من باب الاضطرار ... *
*انا مقدرتش اوضح وجهة نظرى ...... *
*انا اقصد ميصحش ترفض من باب العقاب ..... *
*فيها جرح .... ممكن تقوله انا متضايقه وسيبنى اليومين دول لحد مابقى كويسه .... انما مش لانه غلط فأنا اعاقبه .... *
*لان هو بضرب زوجته كسر احترامها ... ولو هى رفضت "كعقاب" هتكسر كبرياؤه .... واحنا مش متجوزين عشان نكسر فى بعض ..... انما الرفض لانها غير مستعده حاجة تانيه طبعاً *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> * لكن لما واحدة فيكو تكون هى اللى بتتلطش ليل نهار*


*قول يااارب ...*
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2012)

> انا اقصد ميصحش ترفض من باب العقاب .....


لا انتى برضو فهمتى مداخلتى غلط
هى مش هترفض من باب العقاب ابدا
هى هترفض من باب حماية الذات
لو هى اتعرضت لموقف جرح هتكون مش متقبلة العلاقة الحميمية ابدا , فلو اجبرت نفسها عليها يبقى هى هتأذى نفسها (اكيد العلاقة الحميمة فى وقت غير مرغوب فيه بتكون مؤذية للذات)
علشان كدة قلت : نتيجة طبيعية لأفعاله , هتمتنع عن العلاقة الحميمة
اما لو قبلت عن اضطرار يبقى هى بتهيأ نفسها انها تنفجر نفسيا بعد فترة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> مين الخبراء دول ؟؟
> من فضلك ادينى اسمائهم و "ديانتهم"


*هربت وما ردتش عليك*
*أنا باهدى النفوس طبعا ...*
*الكلام دة مذكور فى القرآن والأحاديث الأسلامية *
*وهو تشريع أسلامى بحت *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا انتى برضو فهمتى مداخلتى غلط
> هى مش هترفض من باب العقاب ابدا
> هى هترفض من باب حماية الذات
> لو هى اتعرضت لموقف جرح هتكون مش متقبلة العلاقة الحميمية ابدا , فلو اجبرت نفسها عليها يبقى هى هتأذى نفسها (اكيد العلاقة الحميمة فى وقت غير مرغوب فيه بتكون مؤذية للذات)
> ...


*لا كدة متفقين .... انا فهمت مشاركتك على انه زى ما ضربها كعقاب ليه مفيش علاقه ... ودة بصرف النظر عن التشريع والكلام دة ... انسانياً .... فيها كسر لكبريائه ... انما اكيد طبعاً هى اذا كان مجروحه فمؤقتاً لحد ما تستعيد نفسيتها هتقوله سورى .... وهو اكيد المفروض عنده دم يعنى ...  **وهيتفهم انها مش بتقصد عقابه انما هى متضايقه*
​


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هربت وما ردتش عليك*
> *أنا باهدى النفوس طبعا ...*
> *الكلام دة مذكور فى القرآن والأحاديث الأسلامية *
> *وهو تشريع أسلامى بحت *


*هربت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2012)

> لا كدة متفقين .... انا فهمت مشاركتك على انه زى ما ضربها كعقاب ليه مفيش علاقه ... ودة بصرف النظر عن التشريع والكلام دة ... انسانياً .... فيها كسر لكبريائه ... انما اكيد طبعاً هى اذا كان مجروحه فمؤقتاً لحد ما تستعيد نفسيتها هتقوله سورى .... وهو اكيد المفروض عنده دم يعنى ... وهيتفهم انها مش بتقصد عقابه انما هى متضايقه


المهم ان النتيجة واحدة : انها هتمتنع , وعلى فكرة فى الوقت ده , ظز هو يفهم ايه ولا ميفهمش ايه وظز فى كبريائه !! وهو كان فين كبريائها لما اضربت هى ؟!!! ما يولع نفسه بجاز اساسا ! بأمانة انتو بتألهوا الراجل وانتوا بالشكل ده اللى بتضيعوا حقوقكوا ! قال واحدة مضروبة وهتراعي هو هيفكر بتقصد عقابه ولا حماية نفسها !!!


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> المهم ان النتيجة واحدة : انها هتمتنع , وعلى فكرة فى الوقت ده , ظز هو يفهم ايه ولا ميفهمش ايه وظز فى كبريائه !! وهو كان فين كبريائها لما اضربت هى ؟!!! ما يولع نفسه بجاز اساسا ! بأمانة انتو بتألهوا الراجل وانتوا بالشكل ده اللى بتضيعوا حقوقكوا ! قال واحدة مضروبة وهتراعي هو هيفكر بتقصد عقابه ولا حماية نفسها !!!


*مش فكرة تأليه يا كريتيك*
*الفكره ... ان هو ضربها .... فترد هى عليه رد مماثل *
*فاهو يتحرق دمه بزياده ويرد رد انيل ...*
*اللى بيتطحن فى الموضوع دة مش هو ولا هى .. *
*انما بيتهم .... لانهم واحد .... *
*ماينفعش بعد الجواز نتعامل بنديه لاننا هنخرب المشروع الحلو دة ونندب فى الاخر ونقول الجواز مشروع فاشل .... انما لازم يبقى فى حكمه فى التصرف ... *

*الموضوع دة بالنسبه لبنات كتير مستفز وانا منهم ... ومن اهم النقاط اللى لازم اكتشفها قبل الجواز ... مدى همجيته لو خرج عن شعوره .... ولكن للى اتدبست ..... ماينفعش تزود الطينه بله ... ومتقوليش مفهوم اسلامى ... ولكن كمفهوم انسانى ماينفعش هو يغلط وانا اعالج الغلط بغلط ..... **الحكم**ه** مطلوبه ... ولازم يبقى فى وقفه وعلاج .... التغاضى غلط .... ولكن نعالج صح .... دة قصدى *
​


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2012)

> انما لازم يبقى فى حكمه فى التصرف ...


وهو الحكمة ان ميبقاش فيه نتيجة لتصرفه ؟
لو عيل صغير غلط , ومحصدش نتيجة غلطه , بيتمادى , هو ده اللى الزوج هيعمله , لو بعد ما ضربها مشت الأمور عادى !
اتمنى تتفرجى على الحلقات اللى حطتها فى الرابط , وتشوفى المشاكل الواقعية للسيدات اللى بتتصل , لان كلامنا هنا معظمه نظرى , ساعتها يمكن تكونى قناعة جديدة


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> وهو الحكمة ان ميبقاش فيه نتيجة لتصرفه ؟
> لو عيل صغير غلط , ومحصدش نتيجة غلطه , بيتمادى , هو ده اللى الزوج هيعمله , لو بعد ما ضربها مشت الأمور عادى !
> اتمنى تتفرجى على الحلقات اللى حطتها فى الرابط , وتشوفى المشاكل الواقعية للسيدات اللى بتتصل , لان كلامنا هنا معظمه نظرى , ساعتها يمكن تكونى قناعة جديدة


*هو انا بقول ان ميبقاش فى نتيجه وميبقاش فى رد فعل ؟؟*
*لا لازم يبقى فى نتيجه ولازم يبقى رد فعل وحاسم كمان*
*بس ايه هو رد الفعل *
*مثلاً هل رد الفعل ان هو اتنرفز فضربنى بالقلم*
*اقوم واخداه قلمين ......... دة رد فعل *
*او اسيبله البيت وافضح واحكى للعيله كلها وادخلهم فى مشاكلنا ... دة رد فعل *
*دى ردود افعال بس مش حكيمه ... الاول ممكن تخليه يقتلها .... او يكسر فيها حاجة .... والتاني هنبقى دخلنا فى خطأ اننا نحكى مشاكلنا للناس بره *

*انما فى حلول .... انى اتخذ رد فعل ... واوضح الخطأ ... اتناقش مع اب اعترافه ... اعاتبه .... بهدوء ... لحد ما يعترف بخطأه ويعالجه ... دة لو رجل سوى هيحترم كدة ومش هيكررها ... انما بقى لو مريض .... يبقى تسمه وتريح نفسها *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 أغسطس 2012)

اللى غايظنى  ان الناس بتتكلم وبتتحاور -وبتتجاهل تماما وجود أشخاص إسمهم *(( أ.ب.أء.ا ل إ ع.ت.ر.ا.ف. &و ا ل م. ر.ش. د ا ل ر.و.ح.ى.)*)
+أوافق تماما على رأى Critic  بضرورة عمل وقفة حاسمة  صارمة وكلماتم تأجيلها كلما سيتم التمادى.والانحدار.
+الخلاف هو فى كيفية جعل هذه الوقفة وقفة قانونية  روحية صحيحة صائبة مثمرة 
لا  (غلطة) إذن الخلاف هو فى ال  (*(كيف *)):::  مرة أخرى نظراً لإنكماش دور اباء الاعتراف والمرشدين الروحيين والخدام الكنيسيين  واللجان الخدمية (لا أقصد طائفة دون الاخرى) -فى هذا الحوار  - أصبح الحوار حامى الوطيس بين الاعضاء وبنلف وندور حوالين نقطة واحدة.


----------



## girgis2 (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *انما  فى حلول .... انى اتخذ رد فعل ... واوضح الخطأ ... اتناقش مع اب اعترافه  ... اعاتبه .... بهدوء ... لحد ما يعترف بخطأه ويعالجه ... دة لو رجل سوى هيحترم كدة ومش هيكررها ... انما بقى لو مريض .... يبقى تسمه وتريح نفسها *​



*وتسمه ليه ؟

لو هي عملت كلللل ده وتحت اشراف أب الاعتراف والزوج لم ينصلح حاله يبقى الكنيسة نفسها هتكون موافقة بالانفصال المكاني
*​


----------



## girgis2 (11 أغسطس 2012)

> *وفى النهايه دايماً الوقايه خير من العلاج... فى خطوبتى بخطط لاننى اظبطله كل فتره كدة موقف اخلي الضغط يطلع من نفوخه :bomb:عشان ادرس رد فعل واعرف ايه اخر مدى عصبيته .... عشان لا افاجئ بعد الجواز هههههههههههه *
> ​



*بس أنا عندي فضول أعرف آيه التخطيط الجامد ده اللي هيرفع الضغط في نافوخه ؟** ههههههههه
*​


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *بس أنا عندي فضول أعرف آيه التخطيط الجامد ده اللي هيرفع الضغط في نافوخه ؟** ههههههههه
> *​



 *لا مانا بخطط لسه معرفش*
*ناوياله على نيه مهببه انشالله*
*بس ربنا يعينه ...... :fun_lol:*
*
ناويه ادرسه بكل حالاته .. وهو عصبى وهو رايق وهو شايط وهو بياكل وهو نااااايم بينام ازاى ... هيخضع معايا فى الكام سنه بتوع الخطوبه لكشف كااااااااااااااااااااااااامل ... عشان مش ناويه اتفاجئ بعد الجواز ... اول ما ارسى عالخطه هقولك :new6:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هربت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 *ايوة ماردتيش ع الراجل ...:new6:*
*هو سألك مين دول وديناتهم أية* ؟
*رديتى عليه ؟؟:fun_lol:*


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ايوة ماردتيش ع الراجل ...:new6:*
> *هو سألك مين دول وديناتهم أية* ؟
> *رديتى عليه ؟؟:fun_lol:*


*هعتبرك بتهرج ... واقولك ملكش دعوه :smil15: 
بهرج بردو :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هعتبرك بتهرج ... واقولك ملكش دعوه :smil15: *​*بهرج بردو *​​​


* انا فعلا كنت باهرج*
*وفعلا انا ماليش دعوة ...لأنه ببساطة السؤال ماكانش متوجه ليا أنا ....*
*انا رديت عليكى لما قلتى لى باهرب وقدامها 14 علامة أستفهام*
*بس كدة *


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * انا فعلا كنت باهرج*
> *وفعلا انا ماليش دعوة ...لأنه ببساطة السؤال ماكانش متوجه ليا أنا ....*
> *انا رديت عليكى لما قلتى لى باهرب وقدامها 14 علامة أستفهام*
> *بس كدة *


*عارفه ... وانا كمان بهرج ... :fun_lol:

* ​ *سلسله الحياه الزوجيه للقسيس المسيحى سامح موريس
دى لأى حد محتاج يستفيد منها فيها حاجات حلوه اوى
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بردو مش فكره سديده ... لان فيها جرح ... الخبراء النفسيين دايماً بيقولوا ان خطأ جداً ان الزوجه تمتنع او تمنع زوجها او ترفض العلاقه دة المفروض ان هى اللى تسعى لانها تديهاله بدافع الحب ... والامر هيكون مزمن لو تحولت لأداه ضعف عند الرجل تستخدمها المرآه لعقابه ... والادهى انه ممكن بردو يبقى رزل زى اللى فوق ... ويبحث عن دة بره ... ونبقى فاقمنا المشكله ... ودة التحذير التانى اللى قالوه خبراء فى ابحاث كيفية حلول المشاكل الزوجيه ... *
> ​



*
مش صح ..............ما يتجرح .... إيه المشكلة ...فالح بس يجرح غيره

و بعدين دا يبقى بااااااااااااااارررررررررررررررررد لو ليه نفس لكدة بعد الضرب

يا ساتر يا باى ..........نهاره إسود و منيل

معلش بأة مقدرتش أمسك أعصابى

لو الزوجة إستحملت الضرب ....و جه بعدها يطلب العلاقة الحميمة

و هى توافق !!!!!!!!!!

كدة بأة المشاكل ح تزيد 

ليه ؟؟؟

أولا هو ح يفهم إنها محتاجة العلاقة ديه أوى أوى أوى 

و ح تموت عليها حتى لو قتلها

و ح يفهم إنها مستمرة معاه فى الحياه عشان العلاقة الحميمة فقط 

يبقى مش عشان هى عايزة تساحمه و لا حاجة و لا هى القديسة فلانة و لا عشان هى بتحبه و واقعة فى غرامه

و ح يفهم معنى كدة إنه لو بقى أختنا الكبيرة حسبالله ....ديه ح تديله بالجزمة

و بكدة ح تزيد المشاكل أكتر و أكتر و ح يكرهها أكتر و أكتر
*


white.angel قال:


> *انما عجبتنى فكرة الوش الخشب ... وتعمل مقموصه ... وكدة دة حلو وفى السليم *
> ​​



*ما ينفعش وش خشب و لا وش مقموصة ..........دا موقف مش هزار*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عارفه ... وانا كمان بهرج ... :fun_lol:
> 
> * ​ *سلسله الحياه الزوجيه للقسيس المسيحى سامح موريس
> دى لأى حد محتاج يستفيد منها فيها حاجات حلوه اوى
> *


*
بالنسبة للقس سامح موريس

القس فى محاضراته لا يتكلم عن الضرب 

إنما يتكلم عن زوجين أسوياء .....و لكنهم مختلفين فى كثير من الأمور

فإذا حدث إختلاف فى رأى ما .....هل هذا يؤدى إلى العقاب بعدم وجود العلاقة الحميمة 

طبعا .............لأة 

*


----------



## ميرنا (12 أغسطس 2012)

المصيبة انى القس سامح موريس بيتكلم على درجة نضج ووعى  مش موجودة الا عند قلة اقلية فبتالى صعب عند كتير نص رجالة مصر عاوزين دكتور نفسانى قبل الجواز عشان يصلحلهم العادات والتقليد بتاعت سى زفت السيد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

استغرب من الثقه الزايده في دراسة الشخص قبل الزواج اشلون يدرسون بعض وكل واحد مصمم ان يطلع احسن ماعنده وغارق في الحب؟ هذا مو جو طبيعي يسمح لك ان تدرس وتثق في نتيجة الدراسه عشان كذا ماتفرق دراسه عن غيرها لكن الاعتماد يكون على مواصفات وصفات معينه وكان الله بالمؤمنين رؤفا رحيما.. وشئ اخر الضرب مايكون قبل الزواج حتى لواستفزته لسه الحب يمنع ان يمد ايده عليها واللي يضرب قبل الزواج يكون هو بايعها من الاساس مايبغيها .. المراه ماينفع تكون ند لرجل الرجل اقوى من المراه سواء اعترضت او زعلت او عطته وش خشب او حديد ماتقدر تنتصر عليه بالنديه ولعناد بالمثل من غير خساره الله عطنا مخ يصفف مكائد وتدبيرات الشيطان مايقدر عليها وحكمه وصبر نادر ما تنوجد عند الرجل هذه الاسلحه تنفع واشوف نتيجتها عند البنات اللي اعرفهم وطبعا كل وحده تعرف زوجها والخطه اللي تنفع بعضهم مثل الاطفال فيهم طيبه تاثر عليهم كلمتين ودمعتين وبعضهم واخد في نفسه مقلب فاكر انه جون سينا زمانه هذول لازم تنفخهم وترفعهم لفوق هو صحيح مايسوى فلس بس خذيه على قد عقله وكذا يعني


----------



## amgd beshara (12 أغسطس 2012)

> هو صحيح مايسوى فلس بس خذيه على قد عقله وكذا يعني


:vava:
هو دة الراجل في نظرك ما يسوي فلس
وكسة و 100 ندامة
صحيح بنات اخر زمن 
:cry2:


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش صح ..............ما يتجرح .... إيه المشكلة ...فالح بس يجرح غيره*


*النديه فى الزواج احد اكبر المبادئ الخاطئه ...*
*لما هى يجرحنى انا كمان اجرحه ...*
*لما هو يغلط فيا ... انا كمان اطين عيشته .... *
*لما هو يضربنى انا اقتله ...... *
*انتوا داخلين حرب ولا بتتجوزوا .... *
*مش معنى انه جرحك اذا من حقك انك تجرحيه ..... 
لا مش من حقك طبعاً ..... *
*مش من حقنا نجرح بعض اصلاً ... ومفيش حاجة تدينا الحق عشان نجرح بعض .... *
*احنا كدة هنبقى بنتعامل بقانون الغاب ... وقوانين اخرى وهى عين بعين وسن بسن ...*

*وبخصوص العلاقه الحميمه فأنت مقريتيش يا حبيبتى ردى ... انا بقول عيييييييييييييييييييييييييب ترفض من باب العقاب ..... ميصحش ... مش شيك .... انما من حقها تطلب وقت عشان ترتاح نفسياً وجرحها يتعالج وهو يعرف خطأه ... انما عيب والف عيب انها ترفض دة كعقاب ....... انما مقولتش يضربها وتروح تعمل معاه العلاقه .... لا معلش انا مقولتش الكلام دة اصلاً *
​


----------



## Critic (12 أغسطس 2012)

> انا بقول عيييييييييييييييييييييييييب ترفض من باب العقاب


فيه واحدة مضروبة هتفكر بالطريقة دى ؟!
انتى ليه محسسانى انه قالها "كخ" مش ضربها مثلا ؟؟
يا وايت ركزى شوية ! فيه عندنا طرف انضرب واتهان وانتى مركزة على عيب الست تعمل ايه وعيب متعملش ايه !
انا لما قلت انتو اللى بتقللوا من نفسكوا وبتضيعوا حقوقكوا كنت صااااااااااادق


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بالنسبة للقس سامح موريس
> القس فى محاضراته لا يتكلم عن الضرب
> إنما يتكلم عن زوجين أسوياء .....و لكنهم مختلفين فى كثير من الأمور
> ...


*القسيس سامح بيتناقش عن مشاكل اكبر من الضرب كمان *
*انا رأى واضح .... لو فى موقف عابر خرج عن شعوره للحظه ورفع ايده ...... هنا الغلط .... ولازم يتعالج .... انا قولت طرق العلاج قبل كدة .... انما الاشخاص المريضه ... المفروض ان محدش فينا ناوى يرتبط بمرضى نفسيين ... امال فتره الخطوبه اتعملت ليه ... خدعوك فقالوا ان الخطوبه اتعملت عشان الحب والكلام الفاضى دة ... الخطوبه بروفه للجواز .... *
​ 


ميرنا قال:


> المصيبة انى القس سامح موريس بيتكلم على درجة نضج ووعى  مش موجودة الا عند قلة اقلية فبتالى صعب عند كتير نص رجالة مصر عاوزين دكتور نفسانى قبل الجواز عشان يصلحلهم العادات والتقليد بتاعت سى زفت السيد


*وانت ايييييييييه اللى يجبرك تتجوزى مريض نفسى يجننك معاه*
*هار اسوح علي كدة ..... حبيبتى هو احنا بنتجوز عشان نعمل حياه سليمه ... ولا عشان مايتقلش علينا عوانس .... دة السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسه*
*احنا بنتجوز ليييييييييييييييييييه .....:heat:*
​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> فيه واحدة مضروبة هتفكر بالطريقة دى ؟!
> انتى ليه محسسانى انه قالها "كخ" مش ضربها مثلا ؟؟
> يا وايت ركزى شوية ! فيه عندنا طرف انضرب واتهان وانتى مركزة على عيب الست تعمل ايه وعيب متعملش ايه !
> انا لما قلت انتو اللى بتقللوا من نفسكوا وبتضيعوا حقوقكوا كنت صااااااااااادق


*يا سيدى على عينى ودماغى .... معنى كلامك يا كريتك ان لو حد خرجك عن شعوره ممكن تقتله ..... فين الاوبشنات بتاعة الحكمه والهدوء والتريث .... هى عشان اتجرحت واتهانت ... يبقى التاااااااار ... ولازم هى كمان تجرحه بقدر اكبر .... عشان ايده تتقطع لو اترفعت عليها مره تانى .... *

*فى اصول ... واحترام ... وذوق ... حتى لو اتهانت الحاجات دى موجوده ... ولازم تعبر عن غضبك بشياكه من غير ما تجرح اللى قدامك ... لانك لو جرحته هتفقد الحق فى طلب الاعتذار .... انما لو حافظت على موقفك وبدأت تعالجه .... هو هيحس بخطأه وهيعتذر ومش هيكررها .... وكل كلامى دة على الاشخاص الاسوياء ... المجانين ملييش دعوه بيهم ... هى تستاهل انه يطلع عينيها ... محدش قالها تتجوز مجنون ... *
​


----------



## Critic (12 أغسطس 2012)

> فين الاوبشنات بتاعة الحكمه والهدوء والتريث


هدوء ايه وشياكة ايه وكمان اوبشنات ذوق واحترام !!
وايت انا بدأت اشك انك عمرك ما شفتى حد بيمر بالموقف ده , لو كنتى عاينتى اى حالة واقعية عمرك ما كنتى هتتكلمى بالكلام الوردى ده !!
بصى يا وايت , انا متمناش ابدا انك تتعرضى للموقف ده من زوجك المستقبلى , بس لو لاقدر الله حصل , ابقى شوفى رد فعلك ازاى هيبقى ازاى فى الواقع !!
كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ان "اشيك" و "اظرف" حاجة ممكن تعملها _لو مسابتش البيت وفى رأيى لازم تسيبه ولو لفترة صغيرة_ انها تمتنع عن كافة  العلاقات حميمية كانت او عاطفية !

واتمنى تاخدى برأى حد متزوج فى الموضوع ده

انا كفايا عليا كدة


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> هدوء ايه وشياكة ايه وكمان اوبشنات ذوق واحترام !!
> وايت انا بدأت اشك انك عمرك ما شفتى حد بيمر بالموقف ده , لو كنتى عاينتى اى حالة واقعية عمرك ما كنتى هتتكلمى بالكلام الوردى ده !!
> بصى يا وايت , انا متمناش ابدا انك تتعرضى للموقف ده من زوجك المستقبلى , بس لو لاقدر الله حصل , ابقى شوفى رد فعلك ازاى هيبقى ازاى فى الواقع !!
> كل اللى اقدر اقولهولك ان "اشيك" و "اظرف" حاجة ممكن تعملها _لو مسابتش البيت وفى رأيى لازم تسيبه ولو لفترة صغيرة_ انها تمتنع عن كافة  العلاقات حميمية كانت او عاطفية !
> ...


*اللى بيخلينى اقول كدة هو انى عاينت كمية زيجات فاشله يا كريتيك تشيب وتعقد .... مش ضرب بس ..... سنه من سنين عمرى كنت ضيفه عند حد .. الزوجة حامل ... والضيوف موجودين .. وفضل يضربها على بطنها لحد ما كانت هتموت منه .... بس للأسف دى شخصيه غير سويه عشان احطها كقاعده عامه ..... 

بالنسبالى مش هتعرض للموقف دة .... لانى متأكده من الشخصيه اللى هرتبط بيها .... وواثقه فى اختيارى ... *

*وكدة كدة متفقين على مبدأ الامتناع مع ضرورة ابداء السبب ... ترك البيت مش صح ... الامتناع صحيح .... ولكن مش من منطلق العقاب ... ولكن من منطلق انها محتاجه تستريح نفسياً ... *

*وكويس يا كريتيك ان فى شباب بتفكر زيك .... الرجاله المحترمون مخلصوش اهو .... فى امل .... *
​


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

> *بالنسبالى مش هتعرض للموقف دة .... لانى متأكده من الشخصيه اللى هرتبط بيها .... وواثقه فى اختيارى ... *



الثقه الزايدة دى اللى بتوصل لحد الغرور صاحبها اكتر واحد بيلبس فى الحيط ​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> الثقه الزايدة دى اللى بتوصل لحد الغرور صاحبها اكتر واحد بيلبس فى الحيط ​


*والله دى حاجة ترجعلى انا بقى .... انا والحيط احرار *​


----------



## تيمو (12 أغسطس 2012)

لا تزعلي منّي أخت white angel

بسبب أفكارك (وأظن أن هناك كثيرات يتبنين هذا الفكر) ، حقوق المرأة ضاعت ، عندما يصل الموضوع للضرب لا أعتقد أن هناك حلول وسط أو تنازلات عشان (المركب يمشي) ، وعندما يكون هناك ضرب ، خرج الموضوع من تعريف (مؤسسة زواج) وشراكة إلى نظرة (سي سيد) وتابع ومتبوع ..

صدق من قال، من تضطهد إمرأة هي إمرأة ، وحقوق النساء ضاعت ليس بسبب تعنّت الرجال ، بل بسبب تبني المُضطَهَد (بفتح الهاء) عقلية وأفكار المُضطهِد (بكسر الهاء) 

شكراً لأفكارك التي تؤكد توغّل العقلية الذكورية في مباديء المرأة ، والأجمل أن هذه الأفكار سيتشربها جيل من بعدك ، عندما أقرأ هذه الأفكار كل ما أتمناه أن يكون أولادك جميعهم ذكور ، حتى نقضي على هذه الأفكار ((النيّرة)) ، ولا تتوارثها البنات للحفيدات والحفيدات ...


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *والله دى حاجة ترجعلى انا بقى .... انا والحيط احرار *​




أأه ماشى .. حقك عليا انتى و الحيط ​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لا تزعلي منّي أخت white angel
> 
> بسبب أفكارك (وأظن أن هناك كثيرات يتبنين هذا الفكر) ، حقوق المرأة ضاعت ، عندما يصل الموضوع للضرب لا أعتقد أن هناك حلول وسط أو تنازلات عشان (المركب يمشي) ، وعندما يكون هناك ضرب ، خرج الموضوع من تعريف (مؤسسة زواج) وشراكة إلى نظرة (سي سيد) وتابع ومتبوع ..
> 
> ...


*اعتقد انا شرحت بما فيه الكفايه **اللى عايز يفهم حاجة يفهمها ...*

*لو الاحترام عندكم ان زى ماهى تضرب تضربه ... يبقى شكراً خلى كل واحد وواحده فى بيته ... ونختصر .. عشان منهزقش بعض بعد الجواز ...هو لو قليل الادب وايده طويله .... ميصحش تنزل هى لمستواه انما ترفعه لمستواها .... بحسم وحكمه ... لو دى افكار بتضيع حقوق المرآه ... يبقى كل واحد حر .. اللى عايز يعيش بمبدأ عين بعين وسن بسن ... بس منجيش نقول عالاحترام السلامه ونزعل بعد كدة *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

> هو دة الراجل في نظرك ما يسوي فلس
> وكسة و 100 ندامة
> صحيح بنات اخر زمن



انا بنت رجل واخت رجال مو معقول يكون ذا رايي في الرجال
 قلت 


> وبعضهم واخد في نفسه مقلب فاكر انه جون سينا زمانه هذول لازم تنفخهم وترفعهم لفوق هو صحيح مايسوى فلس بس خذيه على قد عقله وكذا يعني



يعني ذي الفئه المقصوده ...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

انا عاجبتني نخوة الرجال في الموضوع كذا الرجال ولا بلاش
 زمن اغبر يا وايت هم يدافعون عنا وحنا نتكلم عن الشياكه والحكمه زي حالتي
ولكن بجد المراه ماتضرب باليد لكن تقدر تحول حياته لجحيم
الضرب ماراح ينفع حيكسرها اكثر واكثر لازم تشغل مخها
المراه تقدر تشغل مخها وتسوي اشياء اكبر من ضرب
انا لو اعرست على شخص هوايته الضرب اذا ماعندي عيال منه 
راح ابيعه بعد ما اسوي له عمل وسحر عند جني الازرق هههههه 
واخلي يقضي باقي حياته لفلفه عند هذا وذاك عشان يفك السحر

اذا عندي منه عيال بعد بتطلق منه وبختفي حتى تنتهي العده عشان ما يرجعني ببلاش وبعد ما تخلص برجع افتح المجال لكن بمهر جديد اكبر من مهر الاول وبشرط جديد ان اذا مد يده اعتبر طالق واذا ابن امه وابوه يمد ايده .. الله لايكتب لي بشخص يضرب لكن اذا كان كتبه لي اتمنى يكون شخص حالته الماديه اقل مني لان الرجال اكثر شئ يوجعه لما زوجته اغنى عنه وتصرف على نفسها ذي الاشياء تمس كرامته توجعه اكثر من الضرب 

اما مسالة مد اليد على الرجال لا والف لا مو عشان خاطره لكن عشان المراه ممكن يتجنن ويسبب لها عاهات حرام 
اذا مش ولابد الضرب مو مشكله تجمع شباب العايله وتفكهم عليه يطحنوه عدل


----------



## تيمو (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اعتقد انا شرحت بما فيه الكفايه **اللى عايز يفهم حاجة يفهمها ...*
> 
> *لو الاحترام عندكم ان زى ماهى تضرب تضربه ... يبقى شكراً خلى كل واحد وواحده فى بيته ... ونختصر .. عشان منهزقش بعض بعد الجواز ...هو لو قليل الادب وايده طويله .... ميصحش تنزل هى لمستواه انما ترفعه لمستواها .... بحسم وحكمه ... لو دى افكار بتضيع حقوق المرآه ... يبقى كل واحد حر .. اللى عايز يعيش بمبدأ عين بعين وسن بسن ... بس منجيش نقول عالاحترام السلامه ونزعل بعد كدة *​



*وبناءً على فهمي ، شكرتك ، الرجال بشكل عام ما بيغلبوا بتمرير مبادئهم لأن هناك نساء يقومون بالمهمة نيابة عنهم 

هذه للذكرى: محرر العبيد رجل أبيض ، ومحرر النساء سيكون رجل ، أما المواجهة والممانعة ستكون من جنس حوا واللواتي سيدافعن عن مشاعر الرجل وعواطف الرجل وأفكار الرجل ومنظرهم وهن يتبهدلن بس بشياكة ، ومنظرهن وهن ماخذين بوكس في عز الصبح وهن يبتسمن عشان مشاعر جلالتو لا تنجرح ويفكّر إنو ردة الفعل هي عقاب فقام يقوم حضرتو يحرد ويزعل وكرامتو تنق عليه *


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

و كلما شاءت
​


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *
> هذه للذكرى: محرر العبيد رجل أبيض ، ومحرر النساء سيكون رجل ، أما المواجهة والممانعة ستكون من جنس حوا *


*لا يا سيدى الفاضل ... المرآه عمرها ما كانت عبده عشان تنتظر اللى يحررها من عبوديتها ... اللى شايفها نفسها عبده هى حره تقعد تستنى المحرر .... 

كل المشكله اننا كبشر مبنقاش عارفين نحل مشاكلنا ازاى ... عمر ما كان العنف سبيل لحل المشاكل انما العنف بيكبر المشاكل .... والجواز كنيسه ... لو لا قدر الله هو عايز يهدمها ماينفعش انا اساعده ... ويستحيل اسمحله بالتجاوزات ... انا مقدرش امنعه عن اهانتى عن طريق اهانته ... الاهانه تولد اهانه والاحترام يولد احترام ... *​


----------



## thebreak-up (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الرجال الي يضرب مرته....مو رجال. هاد واحد ناقص مو واثق من حاله وعلشان يحسس نفسه انه قوي، يقوم يصرب مرته. هيك نوع من الرجال لا بحترمهم ولا حتى برضى لساني يناطق لسانهم. هدول اصلا عار على جنس الرجال. *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

> ومحرر النساء سيكون رجل ، أما المواجهة والممانعة ستكون من جنس حوا


على اساس ان المراه عبده؟ نحن شاركانكم في كل شئ وسحبنا البساط منكم زمان في كل المجالات .. الموضوع يتكلم عن الضرب هنا وقلنا لا زم ماتسكت مو تضرب ربك اللي خلقها وخلقك فرق بينك وبينها في البنيه الجسديه لكن اعطاها عقل يطوع وينتقم من كل ذي القوه ماينفع البيت يتحول الى حلبة مصارعه هي وهو يضربون بعض والعيال يتفرجون بكره يطلعون بلطجيين ولا ينفع تسكت على الحال لكن تشوف لها حلول ومافي شئ يجبرها ان تعيش في جو الحكم السائد فيه قوة عضلاتك


----------



## تيمو (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا يا سيدى الفاضل ... المرآه عمرها ما كانت عبده عشان تنتظر اللى يحررها من عبوديتها ... اللى شايفها نفسها عبده هى حره تقعد تستنى المحرر ....
> 
> كل المشكله اننا كبشر مبنقاش عارفين نحل مشاكلنا ازاى ... عمر ما كان العنف سبيل لحل المشاكل انما العنف بيكبر المشاكل .... والجواز كنيسه ... لو لا قدر الله هو عايز يهدمها ماينفعش انا اساعده ... ويستحيل اسمحله بالتجاوزات ... انا مقدرش امنعه عن اهانتى عن طريق اهانته ... الاهانه تولد اهانه والاحترام يولد احترام ... *​



*ماشي يا ستي الفاضلة ...

من تُضرب وتُهان ومن ثم تجلس تفكّر ماذا لو نامت في غرفة الأولاد ، كيف سيفهم حبيبي زوجي قُرّة عيني ردة فعلي ، وكيف أنه سيُجرح ، وكرامته ستثور عليه ، وسيغضب وسيزبّد .. شخصياً أراها أسيرة عقلية ذكورية ، وطالما هي كذلك ، إذن هي بحاجة لمن يحررها من أسرّها .. يحق للمرأة أي رد فعل طالما هو سمح ليده بأن تُمد عليها ، إن لم يعرف كيف يضع لنفسه حدود عند الغضب عليها هي أن تضع وترسم له هذه الحدود

أما موضوع أن تعرفي الخطيب في فترة الخطبة ، فهذا وهم يُضاف لأوهام أن المرأة لا تحتاج لتحرير ، هل كان يُدرك العبد أنه بحاجة لتحرير ؟ لا أحد يعرف طباع الشخص ما لم يعيشوا معاً تحت سقف واحد ، يتعرفون على طباع بعض بعيداً عن الأقنعة التي نضعها بشكل عفوي وتلقائي حتى حين نتعامل مع الخضرجي ، استمتعي  







*


----------



## تيمو (12 أغسطس 2012)

> والتأديب له انواع كثيره غير الضرب
> هناك فرق شاسع بينهم



*تأديب؟ قصدك الزوج يأدب زوجته يا مشرفتنا الرائعة نيفينا؟*

الموضوع بشكل عام ...

الضرب مش مشكلة مجتمعاتنا بس ، في كل دول العالم هناك مشكلة الضرب ، وأعتقد أن أصل المشكلة في مجتمعنا هي النظرة الدونية للمرأة ، متى ستقل مشكلة الضرب؟ عندما يتساوى الولد والبنت في الميراث ، وعندما تتوقف ظاهرة السبع بنات وولد ، أو العشر بنات وولد ، أو الست بنات من زوجة والأربع بنات وولد من الزوجة الثانية 

الضرب يبدأ من النظرة الدونية للمقابل ، أو نظرة الوصاية ، يعني أنا وصي على فلان لذلك يحق لي أن أضربه ، المشكلة متشعّبة 

في الأردن هناك قسم في الشرطة اسمه العنف الأسري ، يحق للزوجة أو الأولاد تقديم شكوى بحق الزوج الضارب ، إلى الآن هناك تخوّف من هذا القسم ، الأمر يحتاج لوعي  ، ولكسر ثقافة العيب والحرج من أن الزوجة تخشى على صورتها أنها تُضرب أو تخشى على عائلتها من الفضيحة ...


----------



## ميرنا (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *القسيس سامح بيتناقش عن مشاكل اكبر من الضرب كمان *
> *انا رأى واضح .... لو فى موقف عابر خرج عن شعوره للحظه ورفع ايده ...... هنا الغلط .... ولازم يتعالج .... انا قولت طرق العلاج قبل كدة .... انما الاشخاص المريضه ... المفروض ان محدش فينا ناوى يرتبط بمرضى نفسيين ... امال فتره الخطوبه اتعملت ليه ... خدعوك فقالوا ان الخطوبه اتعملت عشان الحب والكلام الفاضى دة ... الخطوبه بروفه للجواز .... *
> ​
> *وانت ايييييييييه اللى يجبرك تتجوزى مريض نفسى يجننك معاه*
> ...


واضح انك مفهمتيش ردى 
اولا المريض النفسى مش هيجى ويقولى بصى يا ميرنا انا عيبى انى مريض نفسى هيخبى دا لابعد حد وهيكون حريص انو يدارى العيب اللى فيه ويبقى لطيف ومش عنيف دا اولاا
ثانيا بقى تربية شباب مصر 95 منهم مرضى نفسين بسبب تربيتهم انتا الراجل وانتا تغلط براحتك وانتا محللك كل شىء وانتا اللى صوتك يبقى عالى وانتا اللى دايما صح ومش بتغلط علشان كدا بقولك نص شباب مصر مرضى نفسين 
بنتجوز ليه دى كل واحد من وجهه نظرة بقى وثقافته وتعليمة هيرد ع السؤال ده


----------



## white.angel (12 أغسطس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> واضح انك مفهمتيش ردى
> اولا المريض النفسى مش هيجى ويقولى بصى يا ميرنا انا عيبى انى مريض نفسى هيخبى دا لابعد حد وهيكون حريص انو يدارى العيب اللى فيه ويبقى لطيف ومش عنيف دا اولاا


*ماهى دى المشكله يا مرنون .... التمثيل فى فترة الخطوبه*
*عشان كدة لازم نكون حريصين جداً .... 
وندرسه حلو ونحلل رد فعله على كل موقف ... 
ولو الـ 95% مرضى*
*خلاص خلينا فى الـ 5% الباقيين والباقى نستورده 
من تركيا والهند :vava:*
​


----------



## ميرنا (12 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهى دى المشكله يا مرنون .... التمثيل فى فترة الخطوبه*
> *عشان كدة لازم نكون حريصين جداً ....
> وندرسه حلو ونحلل رد فعله على كل موقف ...
> ولو الـ 95% مرضى*
> ...



عندك حق صدقينى يا وايت فى على رغم انى الخطوبة التانية كانت سنة بس صدقينى حصلت مشكلة اكتشفت فيها حاجات اول مرة اعرفها فيه رغم انى سنة دا مش قليل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*إلى الاخت الغالية white angel

يبدو إننا ما عرفناش نوصل ليكى الموضوع كويس

كلنا إتكلمنا من الخبرة العملية

لكن إنتى بتتكلمى من منطلق المخطوبة 

اللى لسة عايشة الرومانسية

إنتى يمكن قولتى إنك بتحاولى تحطيه فى مواقف صعبة عشان تكتشفيه كويس

و أنا بأقترح عليكى ..........بلاش كدة ....لأنه ممكن يفهم إنك بتطفشيه

خلى المواقف تيجى لوحدها .....و كل شخص ح يظهر على حقيقته من غير مجهود 

.....عايزة نصيحة خبرة ....أهم حاجة الصلاة كتير فى فترة الخطوبة .....و طلب معونة ربنا 

و إنه إذا كان شخص مش مناسب ..... ياريت ربنا يكشفه ليكى بسرعة قبل ما ترتبطى بيه عاطفيا

....و إذا كان مناسب ....ربنا يكمل معاكى على خير

حطى قدامك سؤال هل لو إكتشفتى عيب فيه قبل الفرح بساعة مثلا

و كان العيب دا لو كنتى عرفتيه قبل الخطوبة كنتى ما وافقتيش بيه

يا ترى ح تعملى إيه ؟؟؟؟؟ 

بالنسبة لموضوع الضرب و العلاقة الحميمة 

إحنا كلنا فاهمين قصدك .....إن ما ينفعش كعقاب ....إنما تيجى بأسلوب تانى

أول سؤال : إزاى هو يبقى له نفس لكدة بعد الضرب ......ديه فى حد ذاتها نظرة دونية منه لها 

......إحساسى إنه كأنه عايز يعمل بيبى و مزنوق .....و هى بأة تبقى المرحاض......لمو آخذة

...عايزة موقف زى دا يتعالج إزاى .............. تقول له مثلا : معلش أصلى تعبانة شوية 

.....و ياترى هو ح يسكت ....................و لا ح يكمل ضرب ؟؟؟؟؟ 

بصى يا بنتى عن خبرة حياتية : البيت اللى ما فهوش المسيح .....تهزه أى ريح

و الريح ديه أشكال و ألوان .....

1- منها المادة ....الفلوس.....صدقينى إفتكرت موقف لواحدة صعيدية كان جوزها مريح كام يوم من الشغل ( هو شغل حر ) و ما عهوش فلوس .....جه بأة للعلاقة ......عارفة الصعيدية قالت له إيه : دلع الفجارة( الفقراء) يفجع ( يفقع ) المرارة 
هههههههههههههه

2- و منها الجنس .................و مشاكل الجنس أنواع كتييييييييييييييييير جدا 

و بالأخص من جهة الرجل ...........و خاصة بالنسبة للرجال اللى مارسوا العادة السرية  أو الزنى قبل الزواج............و ديه حلها بيبقى صعب جدا

و أغلب مشاكل الضرب ...............سببها الجنس ......

و طبعا خطيبك مش ح يقولك هو بيمارس العادة  السرية و لا لأة 

ياريت أكون عرفت أوصلك مضمون الفكرة *


----------



## سوزى صالح (16 أغسطس 2012)

ياخى ضربة فى ايده البعيد هههههههههه اى راجل يمد ايدة على بنت او ست دة راجل ضعيف جدا ومعرفش ومقدرش انة يقنعها بالكلام فبيضربها عشان يثبت لنفسة انة الاقوى والصح وهو عارف انها مش هتقدر ترد له الضرب لاختلاف البنية الجسمية بينهم طبعاوعلى فكرة انا بنصح كمان الستات انها تكون حكيمه يعنى فى كلامها لوما تحس انة الحوار بينها وبين الراجل ممكن يوصل لدرجة النرفزه لية انة يضربها انصحها بالابتعاد المؤقت ولم الموضوع لغاية ما يهدى وبعدها بتعرف تاخد حقها منه وشكرااااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

اناواحدمن  ضمن الناس
الشباب 
اللى بعانى من مشاكل
مع بابا وماما
قوليلى الحل اية
انا قربت اطفش من البيت
مش مستحمل القاعدة فية


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 أغسطس 2012)

منهم اللي يساهل ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

مفتكرش ان ديه حاجة محتاجة نقاش الضرب مش وسيلة تعامل بين البني ادمين مهما كانت الاسباب ده اسمو physical abuse 
its a crime


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مفتكرش ان ديه حاجة محتاجة نقاش الضرب مش وسيلة تعامل بين البني ادمين مهما كانت الاسباب ده اسمو physical abuse
> its a crime



*معلشي أنا أنتهز الفرصة :smile01

بما انك عايشة في بلاد الفرنجة :bud:

ليه بنشوف مشاهد كتير في المسلسلات والأفلام الأمريكاني لستات بيضربوا رجاله بالقلم ؟؟

هو ده مش physical abuse برضة واهانة مهما كان المبرر ؟؟ ولا مفيش قانون بيجرم كدة ؟؟

*​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

اناواحدمن  ضمن الناس
الشباب 
اللى بعانى من مشاكل
مع بابا وماما
قوليلى الحل اية
انا قربت اطفش من البيت
مش مستحمل القاعدة فية


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *معلشي أنا أنتهز الفرصة :smile01*​
> 
> *بما انك عايشة في بلاد الفرنجة :bud:*​
> *ليه بنشوف مشاهد كتير في المسلسلات والأفلام الأمريكاني لستات بيضربوا رجاله بالقلم ؟؟*​
> *هو ده مش physical abuse برضة واهانة مهما كان المبرر ؟؟ ولا مفيش قانون بيجرم كدة ؟؟*​


انا افتكر في كلامي قولت انو الضرب بشكل عام مش وسيلة تعامل بين البني ادمين اذن هو مرفوض وجريمة سواء كان ضد راجل او ست ضرب الزوجة للزوج بردو جريمة وتعاقب عليها


----------



## girgis2 (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا افتكر في كلامي قولت انو الضرب بشكل عام مش وسيلة تعامل بين البني ادمين اذن هو مرفوض وجريمة سواء كان ضد راجل او ست ضرب الزوجة للزوج بردو جريمة وتعاقب عليها


*
okay

شكرااا للمعلومة

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *okay*​
> *شكرااا للمعلومة*​


 
you are welcome


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2012)

جاهل و أحمق من يفكر حتى فى ضرب المرأة ...
ضعيف و متخلف هو من يلجأ الى ضرب المرأة و العنف معها أيا ما كانت ( زوجة - أخت - قريبة - حبيبه -صديقة ... )


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2012)

شو يضرب ما يضرب 
بكسر إيده وبعلقها في رقبته عشان يتعلم كيف يضرب تاني مرة هاد إذا ضل عايش بعدها هع هع هع 
عموما هو إذا حاول بس يصرخ أو يعلي صوته علي يعتبر إنه أخر ليله بعمره فكيف لو يضرب 
( معلش طلع الجانب الشرير مني ) ههههههههههههه
بعمره ما كان الضرب حل بل بيزيد المشكلة سوء !
موضوع حلو يا نيفوووو 
متابعة  
وأي حد محتاج مساعدة في الضرب يناديلي بس هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شو يضرب ما يضرب
> بكسر إيده وبعلقها في رقبته عشان يتعلم كيف يضرب تاني مرة هاد إذا ضل عايش بعدها هع هع هع
> عموما هو إذا حاول بس يصرخ أو يعلي صوته علي يعتبر إنه أخر ليله بعمره فكيف لو يضرب
> ( معلش طلع الجانب الشرير مني ) ههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
واضح انك شريرة
ههههههههههههههههههه
اناانامحتاج مساعدة


----------



## تيمو (16 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> شو يضرب ما يضرب
> بكسر إيده وبعلقها في رقبته عشان يتعلم كيف يضرب تاني مرة هاد إذا ضل عايش بعدها هع هع هع
> عموما هو إذا حاول بس يصرخ أو يعلي صوته علي يعتبر إنه أخر ليله بعمره فكيف لو يضرب
> ( معلش طلع الجانب الشرير مني ) ههههههههههههه
> ...



أنا محتاج لمساعدة ، عندي بكرة طوشة كبيرة محتاج لدعم جوي :gun: ونفسي :ura1: ومعنوي :mus25: وبري :budo: 

*يسعدو أبو غضب :act19: أموت طخ أنا في فرد مي للشرير :bud:*



.


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> واضح انك شريرة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اناانامحتاج مساعدة


هههههههههههه نعم شريرة بس في هي المواقف 
بعدين يلا أنا جاهزة للمساعدة ومعي الأسلحة كمان :gun:



MeToo قال:


> أنا محتاج لمساعدة ، عندي بكرة طوشة كبيرة محتاج لدعم جوي :gun: ونفسي :ura1: ومعنوي :mus25: وبري :budo:
> 
> *يسعدو أبو غضب :act19: أموت طخ أنا في فرد مي للشرير :bud:*
> .


من عيوني:gun:
أنا بس بدي طوشة أطلع فيها كل مواهبي الشريرة ههههههههههههه 


خلص يا جماعة حسستوني إني شريرة بجد :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههههههه نعم شريرة بس في هي المواقف
> بعدين يلا أنا جاهزة للمساعدة ومعي الأسلحة كمان :gun:
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*تحياتى عدو المراة
سمير الشاعر
*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2012)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى مشكلة
> وادى مشكلتى وربنا يسترها
> ...


مش عايزة أغير الموضوع 
بس صدقني مافيش حد في الدنيا ممكن يفهمك ويحتويك قد أهلك 
ممكن إنت بتمر بمرحلة مراهقة ودا الوضع الطبيعي إنه يحصل مشاكل بين الأهل والأبناء .. معلش هي مرحلة وبتعدي 
حاول تتقرب إلهم أكتر وتتناقش معاهم ومش غلط لو صارحتهم بالحاجات إللي بتدايقك منهم
يعني أهم شي في الموضوع هو النقاش والحوار بين الطرفين

بس بلاش عدو المرأة دي لأحسن أستخدم مواهبي الشريرة ضدك هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مش عايزة أغير الموضوع
> بس صدقني مافيش حد في الدنيا ممكن يفهمك ويحتويك قد أهلك
> ممكن إنت بتمر بمرحلة مراهقة ودا الوضع الطبيعي إنه يحصل مشاكل بين الأهل والأبناء .. معلش هي مرحلة وبتعدي
> *لالالالالالالالالالا*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
طب هبقى عدو
ومن حقى اطلع مواهبك الشريرة
علشان لواناموت
سعتها تفتكرونى انى موت
على ايديكى
ههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

can I say something I have noticed here 
you guys usually sympathize with the man so much 
even the girls here through the comments I  
have read till now you involuntary sympathize with the man no matter what he has done 

 دائما مطالبة الست في مجتمعاتنا بالاحتمال والصبر مهما حصل
الناس تقول ضرب الراجل لمراته غلط وجريمة لكنهم في نفس الوقت لو الست المضروبة اعترضت او اشتكت او حاولت تاخد حقها تبقي في نظر الناس مجرمة اكتر منو 
دايما الناس حاطة في بالها ومتوقعة ان الست هي اللي مفروض تتحمل
بينما لو الوضع اتعكس وهي اللي ضربتو مش هتلاقي ولا واحد بيقولو معلش استحمل وخليك في البيت وهتلاقو اول المحروقين علي كرامة الراجل المهدورة وبيطالبوه بضربها بالمثل هما الستات نفسهم
معلش احنا عندنا اخطاء الرجل صغيرة وكرامتو كبيرة واخطاء الست كبيرة وكرامتها صغيرة
بس اللي بتطلبو منها تتحمل هيجي وقت وتستنفز وتنفجر
اللى بيدى لازم في الاول ياخد علشان يعرف يدى
لبنات جيلي بقول اللي حضر العفريت يعرف يصرفو
اذا الهتو الراجل واخطائو متجوش تشتكو من الظلم بعدين
بيقولو يافرعون ايه فرعنك قال عبيدى


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 أغسطس 2012)

المراة عمرها ما كنت ملك الرجل علشان يضربها ولا يهينها 
المراة عبارة عن شريكة حياتة والشراكة مبنية على الاحترام 
مهما كان الخلاف ما بين الرجل والمراة فمش من حق اى طرف انة يضرب التانى 
الخلاف يحل بالتفاهم ليس الا
الضرب عمرة ما كان وسيلة حل بالعكس دا بيزود الموضوع وبيولد حقد داخل الطرفين
الى بيعمل كدة اعرف انة ناقص ولا يجد حل للخلاف​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

ضرب الزوجه
أو الشيمه من أحداهما للآخر
شيئ مرفوض جدا
فهم جسد واحد


----------

